# [solved] ppp problems (alice-dsl)

## majoron

Hi,

I'm trying to get working my ppp connection. It's the first time I need to configure such thing (ppp).

I'm using alice-dsl (from the owner of my flat), and I cannot figure out what am I doing wrong.

I copied the configuration from here, but it still does not work.

This is the relevant part of syslog:

```
Jul 27 23:44:08 jefte pppd[6182]: Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.

Jul 27 23:44:08 jefte pppd[6182]: RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.4

Jul 27 23:44:08 jefte pppd[6182]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Jul 27 23:44:09 jefte pppd[6182]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Jul 27 23:44:09 jefte pppd[6182]: PPP session is 7289

Jul 27 23:44:09 jefte pppd[6182]: using channel 1

Jul 27 23:44:09 jefte pppd[6182]: Using interface ppp0

Jul 27 23:44:09 jefte pppd[6182]: Connect: ppp0 <--> eth0

Jul 27 23:44:09 jefte pppd[6182]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xf8534029>]

Jul 27 23:44:09 jefte pppd[6182]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0xa1 <mru 1492> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x71173db1>]

Jul 27 23:44:09 jefte pppd[6182]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0xa1 <mru 1492> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x71173db1>]

Jul 27 23:44:09 jefte pppd[6182]: rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xf8534029>]

Jul 27 23:44:09 jefte pppd[6182]: sent [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0xf8534029]

Jul 27 23:44:09 jefte pppd[6182]: rcvd [CHAP Challenge id=0xed <cf18f8b25cdf311d81ee79c60264f354deb3b311ccab469df0d3130d84be>, name = "BRUN-BX-0001-01-03"]

Jul 27 23:44:09 jefte pppd[6182]: sent [CHAP Response id=0xed <7e57ea0a9d448b8a8a9031750bfefa8e>, name = "STL7320574E@alice-dsl.de"]

Jul 27 23:44:09 jefte pppd[6182]: rcvd [LCP EchoRep id=0x0 magic=0x71173db1]

Jul 27 23:44:09 jefte pppd[6182]: rcvd [CHAP Failure id=0xed "Request Denied"]

Jul 27 23:44:09 jefte pppd[6182]: CHAP authentication failed: Request Denied

Jul 27 23:44:09 jefte pppd[6182]: CHAP authentication failed

Jul 27 23:44:09 jefte pppd[6182]: sent [LCP TermReq id=0x2 "Failed to authenticate ourselves to peer"]

Jul 27 23:44:09 jefte pppd[6182]: rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0xa2]

Jul 27 23:44:09 jefte pppd[6182]: sent [LCP TermAck id=0xa2]

Jul 27 23:44:09 jefte pppd[6182]: rcvd [LCP TermAck id=0x2]

Jul 27 23:44:09 jefte pppd[6182]: Connection terminated.

Jul 27 23:44:47 jefte pppd[6182]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Jul 27 23:44:47 jefte pppd[6182]: Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery

Jul 27 23:45:25 jefte pppd[6182]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Jul 27 23:45:25 jefte pppd[6182]: Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery

Jul 27 23:46:03 jefte pppd[6182]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Jul 27 23:46:03 jefte pppd[6182]: Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery

Jul 27 23:46:41 jefte pppd[6182]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Jul 27 23:46:41 jefte pppd[6182]: Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery

```

Any idea about what's going on, and what can I do?

TIA

Regards

----------

## GNUtoo

I have alice in italy:

here's my config:

```
config_eth1=( null )

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="eth1"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

username_ppp0='user'

password_ppp0='password'

pppd_ppp0=(

       "noauth"

       "defaultroute"

       "usepeerdns"

       "holdoff 3"

       "child-timeout 60"

       "lcp-echo-interval 15"

       "lcp-echo-failure 3"

       noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp

)

depend_ppp0() {

    need net.eth1

}

```

note that i had to configure the AliceGate in order to allow ppp(otherwise it acts as a dhcp server and i'm not connected directly to the internet anymore...)

----------

## majoron

Thanks GNUtoo for the reply.

I tried your configuration and it does not work  :Sad:  (maybe because I'm using the German alice-dsl, and it differs from the italian one?). It still says:

```
Jul 30 21:24:35 jefte pppd[6216]: CHAP authentication failed: Request DeniedRequest Denied

Jul 30 21:24:35 jefte pppd[6216]: CHAP authentication failed

Jul 30 21:24:35 jefte pppd[6216]: Connection terminated.

```

Anyway...

 *Quote:*   

> note that i had to configure the AliceGate in order to allow ppp(otherwise it acts as a dhcp server and i'm not connected directly to the internet anymore...)

 

How do I do that? How can I configure the AliceGate?

Is it really necessary? The owner of my flat (and of the internet connection) says that he used Ubuntu, and that he only needed the user and the password, everything else was automatic. But maybe he does not remember properly...

Regards

----------

## mrness

I draw 2 conclusions from your log:

  1) your DSL modem already acts as a bridge (otherwise PPP negociation wouldn't have started), therefore you don't need to do anything else on it

  2) it looks like you misconfigured the user name or the password (be sure you quote your password using *simple* quotes).

----------

## GNUtoo

on my alice box i had to do what is described here:

http://wiki.openwrt.org/Alice

----------

## bytenirvana

 *majoron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The owner of my flat (and of the internet connection) says that he used Ubuntu, and that he only needed the user and the password, everything else was automatic. But maybe he does not remember properly...
> 
> Regards

 

I just configured German Alice DSL for a friend of mine. I was exspecting to mingle with pppoe.conf but on Ubuntu you only have to run pppoeconf enter your number and password and hit threetimes "okay".

Are you connecting directly to the modem or do you connect to a router which is connected to a modem?

----------

## majoron

Hi guys; thanks a lot for the bunch of suggestions. I'll try when I arrive at home and let you know...

 *Quote:*   

> Are you connecting directly to the modem or do you connect to a router which is connected to a modem?

 

I'm connected directly to the modem, I think: I'm connected to a "box" through an ethernet cable; at the same time this box is connected to the external world using a telephone cable. I guess this is a modem, right?

----------

## majoron

 *mrness wrote:*   

> I draw 2 conclusions from your log:
> 
>   1) your DSL modem already acts as a bridge (otherwise PPP negociation wouldn't have started), therefore you don't need to do anything else on it
> 
>   2) it looks like you misconfigured the user name or the password (be sure you quote your password using *simple* quotes).

 

I check the point 2), and indeed I was using double quotes. I changed it, but it does not work. Moreover the log file does not change when this is corrected. So I guess that the error is produced before that enters into the game...

This is exactly the conf I'm using now:

```
config_eth0=( null )

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="eth0"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

username_ppp0='xxxxx'

password_ppp0='xxxxx'

pppd_ppp0=(

   "defaultroute"

   "usepeerdns"

   "holdoff 3"

   "child-timeout 60"

   "lcp-echo-interval 15"

   "lcp-echo-failure 3"

   noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp

)

depend_ppp0() {

   need net.eth0

}

```

And the output in syslog keeps like this:

```
Aug  5 11:47:14 jefte pppd[6230]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Aug  5 11:47:14 jefte pppd[6230]: PPP session is 7766

Aug  5 11:47:14 jefte pppd[6230]: Using interface ppp0

Aug  5 11:47:14 jefte pppd[6230]: Connect: ppp0 <--> eth0

Aug  5 11:47:15 jefte pppd[6230]: CHAP authentication failed: Request DeniedRequest Denied

Aug  5 11:47:15 jefte pppd[6230]: CHAP authentication failed

Aug  5 11:47:15 jefte pppd[6230]: Connection terminated.

Aug  5 11:47:53 jefte pppd[6230]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Aug  5 11:47:53 jefte pppd[6230]: Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery

Aug  5 11:48:31 jefte pppd[6230]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Aug  5 11:48:31 jefte pppd[6230]: Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery

Aug  5 11:49:09 jefte pppd[6230]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Aug  5 11:49:09 jefte pppd[6230]: Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery

Aug  5 11:49:47 jefte pppd[6230]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Aug  5 11:49:47 jefte pppd[6230]: Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery

Aug  5 11:49:47 jefte pppd[6230]: Terminating on signal 15

Aug  5 11:49:47 jefte pppd[6230]: Exit.

```

The only difference I have noticed in syslog up to now is when I add or remove the '@alice-dsl.de' from the user name. If I add it then the line saying

```
Aug  5 11:47:15 jefte pppd[6230]: CHAP authentication failed: Request DeniedRequest Denied
```

gets converted into:

```
Aug  5 11:37:50 jefte pppd[6228]: CHAP authentication failed: Request Denied
```

the rest being the same.

I don't know if this is relevant...

Regards

----------

## mrness

The peer refuse to authenticate you. I cannot imagine other reason than you supplying the wrong login or password.

Or maybe they refuse to authenticate 2 PPPoE connections coming from the same end point...

----------

## majoron

 *mrness wrote:*   

> The peer refuse to authenticate you. I cannot imagine other reason than you supplying the wrong login or password.
> 
> Or maybe they refuse to authenticate 2 PPPoE connections coming from the same end point...

 

Thanks for the answer.

I'm pretty sure that the login information is correct. In any case I cannot do anything else here because the owner insisted in that this is correct.

So, I have to give up? I cannot find any other thing to do (appart from a) starting a discussion with the owner about the login info; or b) switch to ubuntu  :Evil or Very Mad:  ).

Does anyone have any other idea?

----------

## majoron

This is very frustrating...

Yesterday I was trying it a few hours (different combinations of options and so). The only thing I noticed in the log is that when I write the password as an independent option, ie writting

```
password_ppp0='xxxx'
```

outside the 

```
pppd_ppp0=(...)
```

 block, then I see the following message in syslog:

```
Aug  6 21:26:00 jefte pppd[6229]: Plugin passwordfd.so loaded.
```

and this is the first message that pppd gives.

If, on the other hand, I write the password in the 

```
pppd_ppp0=(...)
```

 block, ie:

```
pppd_ppp0=(

   "defaultroute"

   "usepeerdns"

   "holdoff 3"

   "child-timeout 60"

   "lcp-echo-interval 15"

   "lcp-echo-failure 3"

   "pasword xxx"

   noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp

)
```

I don't get such line in syslog.

I do not know if this is relevant. But it is the only new information I obtained (after three hours of tests!   :Twisted Evil:  ).

Please, any help will be welcome (I ran out of ideas!)

Regards

----------

## bytenirvana

Can't you look up the configuration for alice on the ubuntu box from your roommate? See how the password/user etc. is specified there and try to copy it over to your gentoo box.

 *majoron wrote:*   

> I'm connected directly to the modem, I think: I'm connected to a "box" through an ethernet cable; at the same time this box is connected to the external world using a telephone cable. I guess this is a modem, right?

 

hehe, just recognized your edit. The standard modem that comes with alice dsl is a black Siemens.

Weird that you have no router, so only one of you can be online at the same time?

----------

## mrness

Ah, you probably use baselayout-2 in conjuction with <net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r17.

Either use baselayout-1 or install the latest testing version of net-dialup/ppp.

----------

## majoron

Hi, bytenirvana; thanks for the interest...

 *bytenirvana wrote:*   

> Can't you look up the configuration for alice on the ubuntu box from your roommate? See how the password/user etc. is specified there and try to copy it over to your gentoo box.
> 
>  *majoron wrote:*   I'm connected directly to the modem, I think: I'm connected to a "box" through an ethernet cable; at the same time this box is connected to the external world using a telephone cable. I guess this is a modem, right? 
> 
> hehe, just recognized your edit. The standard modem that comes with alice dsl is a black Siemens.
> ...

 

No, he is not my roommate; he rented to me his flat (and, of course he didn't left his laptop). On the other hand, he insists in that the login info is correct. I have asked him it three times already...

BTW, it is a Thomson SpeedTouch 350i, and I'd say it is a modem.

Regards

----------

## majoron

Hi, mrness. Thank you for the comment.

 *mrness wrote:*   

> Ah, you probably use baselayout-2 in conjuction with <net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r17.
> 
> Either use baselayout-1 or install the latest testing version of net-dialup/ppp.

 

These are the versions I run:

```
*  sys-apps/baselayout

      Latest version available: 1.12.11.1

      Latest version installed: 1.12.11.1

      Size of files: 217 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description:   Filesystem baselayout and init scripts

      License:       GPL-2

```

and

```
*  net-dialup/ppp

      Latest version available: 2.4.4-r15

      Latest version installed: 2.4.4-r15

      Size of files: 752 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.samba.org/ppp

      Description:   Point-to-Point Protocol (PPP)

      License:       BSD GPL-2

```

I guess this is correct, right? 

Is baselayout-1.12.11.1 + ppp-2.4.4-r15 a bad combination?

Regards

----------

## mrness

It should work, but try to use /etc/ppp/chap-secrets instead password_ppp0. For that, you have to comment out the password_ppp0 line from /etc/conf.d/net.

Also, add "debug" to pppd_ppp0, for having a more detailed view of what's going on during PPP negociation.

----------

## majoron

 *mrness wrote:*   

> It should work, but try to use /etc/ppp/chap-secrets instead password_ppp0. For that, you have to comment out the password_ppp0 line from /etc/conf.d/net.
> 
> Also, add "debug" to pppd_ppp0, for having a more detailed view of what's going on during PPP negociation.

 

Thaks; I'll try

Regards

----------

## majoron

After adding te "debug" option:

```
Aug  8 20:06:08 jefte pppd[6228]: Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.

Aug  8 20:06:08 jefte pppd[6228]: RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.4

Aug  8 20:06:08 jefte pppd[6229]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Aug  8 20:06:44 jefte pppd[6229]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Aug  8 20:06:44 jefte pppd[6229]: Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery

Aug  8 20:07:22 jefte pppd[6229]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Aug  8 20:07:22 jefte pppd[6229]: Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery

Aug  8 20:08:00 jefte pppd[6229]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Aug  8 20:08:00 jefte pppd[6229]: Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery

Aug  8 20:08:38 jefte pppd[6229]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Aug  8 20:08:38 jefte pppd[6229]: Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery

Aug  8 20:08:46 jefte pppd[6229]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Aug  8 20:08:46 jefte pppd[6229]: PPP session is 4284

Aug  8 20:08:46 jefte pppd[6229]: using channel 1

Aug  8 20:08:46 jefte pppd[6229]: Using interface ppp0

Aug  8 20:08:47 jefte pppd[6229]: Connect: ppp0 <--> eth0

Aug  8 20:08:47 jefte pppd[6229]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x5e385cb8>]

Aug  8 20:08:47 jefte pppd[6229]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x3c <mru 1492> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x2797de9>]

Aug  8 20:08:47 jefte pppd[6229]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x3c <mru 1492> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x2797de9>]

Aug  8 20:08:47 jefte pppd[6229]: rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x5e385cb8>]

Aug  8 20:08:47 jefte pppd[6229]: sent [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0x5e385cb8]

Aug  8 20:08:47 jefte pppd[6229]: rcvd [CHAP Challenge id=0xe7 <5a8ee98e2beecd3e42658ba5e794d6d84bf7973f7660936664818d3a>, name = "BRUN-BX-0001-01-03"]

Aug  8 20:08:47 jefte pppd[6229]: sent [CHAP Response id=0xe7 <4c7ab3f6eb63b51a8fd416930f5f8d2f>, name = "xxxxxx"]

Aug  8 20:08:47 jefte pppd[6229]: rcvd [LCP EchoRep id=0x0 magic=0x2797de9]

Aug  8 20:08:47 jefte pppd[6229]: rcvd [CHAP Failure id=0xe7 "Request DeniedRequest Denied"]

Aug  8 20:08:47 jefte pppd[6229]: CHAP authentication failed: Request DeniedRequest Denied

Aug  8 20:08:47 jefte pppd[6229]: CHAP authentication failed

Aug  8 20:08:47 jefte pppd[6229]: sent [LCP TermReq id=0x2 "Failed to authenticate ourselves to peer"]

Aug  8 20:08:47 jefte pppd[6229]: rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0x3d]

Aug  8 20:08:47 jefte pppd[6229]: sent [LCP TermAck id=0x3d]

Aug  8 20:08:47 jefte pppd[6229]: rcvd [LCP TermAck id=0x2]

Aug  8 20:08:47 jefte pppd[6229]: Connection terminated.

Aug  8 20:09:25 jefte pppd[6229]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Aug  8 20:09:25 jefte pppd[6229]: Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery

...
```

It still looks to me as if the login information was wrong...

Regards

----------

## mrness

Yeah, same behaviour. Sorry, cannot help you more. It looks like you are using wrong login/password, but it could be other limitation as well, such as the number of concurrent PPP sessions that a user can have.

----------

## majoron

 *mrness wrote:*   

> Yeah, same behaviour. Sorry, cannot help you more. It looks like you are using wrong login/password, but it could be other limitation as well, such as the number of concurrent PPP sessions that a user can have.

 

Indeed this is the problem, I think.

After asking the owner to check his configuration files and see what's written in there SEVERAL times along almost a month, the other day he tells me that the login information was wrong   :Twisted Evil: 

He said that in his conf file there is a different user and no password. I changed my configuration file to agree with the options in his conf and this is the relevant part of my net file now:

```
config_eth0=( null )

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="eth0"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

username_ppp0='xxxnewxxx'

pppd_ppp0=(

   "debug"

   "noipdefault"

   "defaultroute"

   "hide-password"

   "usepeerdns"

   "holdoff 3"

   "noauth"

   "persist"

   "child-timeout 60"

   "lcp-echo-interval 25"

   "lcp-echo-failure 8"

   noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp

)

depend_ppp0() {

   need net.eth0

}

```

But it still does not works; however I get an interesting output in syslog:

```
Aug 13 23:45:34 jefte pppd[6228]: Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.

Aug 13 23:45:34 jefte pppd[6228]: RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.4

Aug 13 23:45:34 jefte pppd[6229]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Aug 13 23:45:40 jefte pppd[6229]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Aug 13 23:45:40 jefte pppd[6229]: PPP session is 7989

Aug 13 23:45:40 jefte pppd[6229]: using channel 1

Aug 13 23:45:40 jefte pppd[6229]: Using interface ppp0

Aug 13 23:45:41 jefte pppd[6229]: Connect: ppp0 <--> eth0

Aug 13 23:45:41 jefte pppd[6229]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xd017918>]

Aug 13 23:45:42 jefte pppd[6229]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x5c <mru 1492> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x4ac3ee39>]

Aug 13 23:45:42 jefte pppd[6229]: No auth is possible

Aug 13 23:45:42 jefte pppd[6229]: sent [LCP ConfRej id=0x5c <auth chap MD5>]

Aug 13 23:45:42 jefte pppd[6229]: rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xd017918>]

Aug 13 23:45:42 jefte pppd[6229]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x5d <mru 1492> <magic 0x4ac3ee39>]

Aug 13 23:45:42 jefte pppd[6229]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x5d <mru 1492> <magic 0x4ac3ee39>]

Aug 13 23:45:42 jefte pppd[6229]: sent [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0xd017918]

Aug 13 23:45:42 jefte pppd[6229]: peer from calling number 00:90:1A:41:65:66 authorized

Aug 13 23:45:42 jefte pppd[6229]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>]

Aug 13 23:45:42 jefte pppd[6229]: rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0x5e]

Aug 13 23:45:42 jefte pppd[6229]: LCP terminated by peer

Aug 13 23:45:42 jefte pppd[6229]: sent [LCP TermAck id=0x5e]

Aug 13 23:45:45 jefte pppd[6229]: Connection terminated.

Aug 13 23:45:45 jefte pppd[6229]: Modem hangup

Aug 13 23:46:23 jefte pppd[6229]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Aug 13 23:46:23 jefte pppd[6229]: Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery

Aug 13 23:47:01 jefte pppd[6229]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Aug 13 23:47:01 jefte pppd[6229]: Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery

```

and so on...

It looks that it does not want to authorize me, but in the end he does it althought it gives me no ip and no dns servers. Is this correct? What I don't understand is why the connection gets interrupted...

BTW the owner sent me a copy of his chap-secrets:

```
# Secrets for authentication using CHAP

# client        server  secret                  IP addresses

"xxx_old-user_xxx" * "xxx_old-pass_xxx"
```

And he also forwarded me the instructions to connect in linux (given by alice-dsl). They are in german and I cannot translate very well, sorry... But I understand from them that it is necessary to use chap; and they also provide a list of dns servers. Could it be that I have to explicitly say the dns addresses to pppd? If so, how can I do that? (I didn't find the option in man pppd).

Anyone knows what can I do?

TIA

Regards

----------

## mrness

 *majoron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Aug 13 23:45:42 jefte pppd[6229]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x5c <mru 1492> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x4ac3ee39>]
> 
> ...

 

As you can see, your PPP daemon refuse to authenticate itself because it hasn't found an username or its correspondent password. You configured username_ppp0 but you didn't set the password (yeah, even if the password is empty, you still have to set it).

There are various ways to specify an empty password:

  1) password_ppp0=""

  2) in the secrets file, you set "" as password

  3) add "password ''" in pppd_ppp0 (not recommended since any user on your machine can see it just by running ps -ef)

----------

## majoron

 *mrness wrote:*   

>  *majoron wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> Aug 13 23:45:42 jefte pppd[6229]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x5c <mru 1492> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x4ac3ee39>]
> 
> ...

 

Hi; thank you for the answer (it's being a long fruitless thread...)

I tried and it didn't work  :Sad: 

I have noticed several things:

if the old login info is used, pppd says "Request DeniedRequest Denied".

if new user is used and no password in net conf file is given: the modem does not want to authorize me, but it does (see my previous post) and inmediately the connection gets terminated.

with new login, as soon as I enter the password option in the "/etc/conf.d/net" file (through password_ppp0 or password '' in pppd_ppp0) I get again: "Request DeniedRequest Denied".

giving password information in "chap-secrets" file produces the same response as not using the password option(s) in the net conf file ie, authorized but disconnected).

Quite frustrating...

Any other ideas?

Regards

----------

## majoron

Hi again.

This time it's good news. I got it working.

I phoned AGAIN to alice-dsl and this time I managed to speak with someone in english. They told me that they changed (without telling anything) the login information some weeks ago, and that PERHAPS that was the source of my problem. It is so irritating!

With the correct login info it works smoothly.

I thank to everyone who has participated in providing me assistance.

BR

----------

